# ACP: Affordable Conectivity Service. Get up to $30 off Internet



## Marie5656 (Feb 12, 2022)

*I have just signed up for this program  Home - ACP - Universal Service Administrative Company (acpbenefit.org)

I have just signed up for this program. It is for lower income people (like us) to get up to $30 a month off internet. More if you live on Tribal land.  I heard about it from my niece. Looked into it. It IS legit...my Service Provider even links to it on their website.

You can apply online, or via mail. Just fill out an application, giving info like income, if you get any other financial assistance like SNAP.  There is a list of programs that make you eligible.

So, once I contact Spectrum, my bill will go down $30.  I can livw with that,*


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 13, 2022)

Every little bit saved is a good thing.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 15, 2022)

*Just got a confirmation from Spectrum that my discount will be reflected in my next billing cycle.  I did chuckle when the confirmation said I needed to go on internet at least once a month.  I am on just a tad more than that. LOL*


----------

